# sorry



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

real quick,

when you plow, say a bank or taco bell, you plow every 2" right. so if it snows 10" your hitting it 5 times, right? unless there closed of course. are you salting every time to? or say every other time?

I'm sure this has been discussed over and over, Can't read and search anymore. 

Thanks, Jay.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Depends on a lot of factors..... what the contract states, type of snow, expected snow fall, potential ice accumulation, time of day (traffic), etc.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I try to salt my account only after the last plowing. That save the customer money, and save the wear and tear on my equipment. However, as mcw stated, there are alot of variables such as the contract, the type of snow, and if there is ice accumulation involved. If you salt that lot 5 times and it didn't need salted 5 times, your customer will let you know about as soon as they see the bill. I try to write my own details in my contracts, and explain them in person, so everyone knows exactly what to expect.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If it snows 10 inches ,I doubt you'll plow 5 times unless your sitting in the parking lot waiting for every 2 inches of snow.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

it depends

a lot depends also on temp, if the temps are around freezing that a good dose of salt may help cut down accum. it also depends on contract ... if your contracts states, wet pavement then ....you get the point , this should be discussed and documented with your customer....


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

I understand it all depends whats in the contract.
I guess what i'm asking is what do you guys recommend?

I do some res. accounts now, and I pretty much have them figured out.

I'm thinking of going commercial propertys.

If it's snowing during bussiness hrs what do you guys push to the customer?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

If its snowing during business hours we will make sure that main roads or drive lanes/ loading docks etc are kept up on so they can continue with their business. then around the time everyone is leaving we make sure all the drive lanes and parking lanes and walks are all cleared out and salted. 

if it starts snowing at 10pm and they are closed and its supposed to continue snowing through like 10am, we will probably dispatch at like 3am or so to start getting the lots cleared up and do a heavy salting to reduce the amount of snow that accumulates then just patrol the areas until its done.

really like all others said, there are so many scenarios that can occur that its tough to say. just make sure you have a good solid contract to back you up. You dont want to act like your nickle and diming them, but you also dont want to get burned. Thats why is important too to have a mix of different contracts ie, some per push, so you get paid the same amount for that lot regardless if theres 2" or 8", hourly, and seasonal contract.


----------

